

What To Use Upstart For: Stop Deamonizing Your Processes Yourself - louischatriot
http://needforair.com/blog/2012/08/22/upstart-and-node/

======
adambratt
Thanks! I actually just used upstart for the first time, previously I'd always
created daemons.

